# MK5 wheels on MK4 Jetta



## Majyk (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a 01 Jetta and I was thinkin about tradin my rims to my buddy for his factory 17s on his 08 GTI. I was just wondering if anybody had put these same wheels on a MK4 Jetta so I could see what they looked like. Post up a pic if you have one of this set up.
Here are the wheels he has...


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: MK5 wheels on MK4 Jetta (Majyk)*

yes people have. look up huffs in the mkIV forum.
imo not worth the money since you will be both having to buy adapters.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: MK5 wheels on MK4 Jetta (Majyk)*

You would have to buy adapters, and your friend won't be able to use your wheels.


----------



## Majyk (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: MK5 wheels on MK4 Jetta (audi666)*

Ok thanks. I have a guy wanting to trade me some of the MKIV GTI 5 spoke 17s and I really like them so I think I a ganna do that. They bolt right up right?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: MK5 wheels on MK4 Jetta (Majyk)*

yep monte's will fit.


----------



## Majyk (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: MK5 wheels on MK4 Jetta (audi666)*

Good deal I am supposed to be tradin my factory Wolfsburg wheels for some 18" GLI wheels tomorrow and then trade my aftermarket 18s for those GTI wheels on Friday. I will post pics of my car when I have my wheels switched out tomorrow.


----------

